# Old Grinder to give away



## apd (May 2, 2020)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and it looks very interesting. I've had an Isomac Giada and basic Isomac Macinacaffe grinder for many years. The grinder is no longer working as it should be. Happy to give away for spare parts or whatever if someone will pay postage (estimated £3-4). Where should I post this please?

apd


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi I would be happy to pay 10GBP for postage and the hassle of packing.

Cheers


----------

